# Cordless Tool Collection



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

Bought a second 4-piece combo kit friday, thought I'd take a picture of the cordless tool collection.











Batteries: 9

Chargers: 3 + Radio + Car Charger


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I know plenty of guys that like black and tan, guess your into black and yellow. Not knocking DeWalt, they hold up well when you don't abuse them.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

original 4-piece combo kit is over 8 years old, if I remember correctly. Never been serviced/replaced.

Just needed a second set for second truck. 

We did take care of the first one, probably why it's lasted this long.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

you know i dont think i've used a corded ( 120v ) drill in at least 8 months. comm. work. i agree, the dewalt is fine but dont abuse em. but i guess thats true for any tool.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

That's just the cordless collection, we have more DeWalt corded stuff, 3 half inch spade handle drills, Half-inch angle drill, recip saw, chop saw, cut-off saw.

Also, about the same time we bought the first combo kit, we were using 9.6 DeWalt cordless', they sit in a box at home now, replaced with 12v hitachi's, which were replaced with 10.8 makita's now.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I noticed you have 9 batteries. I carry 6 myself on my truck. I'm convinced that no matter how many batteries you carry, you'll still find yourself from time to time with all flat batteries.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I noticed you have 9 batteries. I carry 6 myself on my truck. I'm convinced that no matter how many batteries you carry, you'll still find yourself from time to time with all flat batteries.


Isn't that the truth!!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

jbfan said:


> Isn't that the truth!!


 
Yeah that's part of the Murphy's Law of construction, your 40' up in a tower, it just started to rain, it's the last hole of the day and not a charged battery to be found.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i use a 18v dewalt drill and sawzall daily and it takes 4 batteries to keep em going. got power in my gang box for chargers.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Yeah that's part of the Murphy's Law of construction, your 40' up in a tower, it just started to rain, it's the last hole of the day and not a charged battery to be found.


When I did residential Murphy law's was as soon as you get as far into a crawl space as possible the bulb in the drop light breaks.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

is that the newer radio that will charge the nano packs?

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> When I did residential Murphy law's was as soon as you get as far into a crawl space as possible the bulb in the drop light breaks.


I've done my work by the light of a cell phone more than once because of that.


----------



## Yillis (Apr 21, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> is that the newer radio that will charge the nano packs?
> 
> ~Matt



Nah, that's the original radio, that I'm using 6 feet of bare copper as a antenna :laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

are radios banned by OHSHA ?? :blink:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Forgive me for being old fashon but I do not use battery operated tools. I have too much bad luck with them. If I need to drill 3 holes the drill will die after the second hole and the other battery will not be charged. At work we have a battery crimper and cutter about $3000.00 each they gather dust bacause they are not reliable. 
I also do not like keyless chucks 
I still trim out with a Yankee Screwdriver. The battery never goes down in it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use cordless tools not because it makes me look cool, but because anything that can make my job easier [on my body] is good. I dont want to be an old electrician that cant do anything because I wore my body out at a young age. I only work becaue I have to, not saying I dont love my job, but id rather be relaxing than in a 110 degree attic.

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I've done my work by the light of a cell phone more than once because of that.


 
Amen, and the wife just doesn't understand when you wanna see the backlight when picking out a new phone.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Yeah that's part of the Murphy's Law of construction, your 40' up in a tower, it just started to rain, it's the last hole of the day and not a charged battery to be found.


That's one feature that sold me on buying the new Milwaukee M18 line. Fuel gauge on the batteries. More than once in the last 2 weeks I've hit that button on the battery pack, saw only 2 lights, and changed batteries before I climbed into the lift.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I noticed you have 9 batteries. I carry 6 myself on my truck. I'm convinced that no matter how many batteries you carry, you'll still find yourself from time to time with all flat batteries.


 I have found that the best way is to assign a number to each battery, use them in sequence, and to make sure to always keep one in the charger. 
Every year to year and a half, they will need to be replaced or sent to voltman.com for a rebuild.
Sometimes you can find the two 18volt dewalt battery special at HD for $85 or so. Its never been the right time in the battery cycle for me though.
Ive had one of my battery drills since the last century.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

What do you fella's favor for cordless right angle drills?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

76nemo said:


> What do you fella's favor for cordless right angle drills?


Wow. I bet those things suck some serious battery.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

saw another sub using a rt. angle cordless a few weeks ago. it was a bosch and looked like a 10.8 v. same batteries as the little impact-driver. i think.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Forgive me for being old fashon but I do not use battery operated tools. I have too much bad luck with them. If I need to drill 3 holes the drill will die after the second hole and the other battery will not be charged. At work we have a battery crimper and cutter about $3000.00 each they gather dust bacause they are not reliable.
> I also do not like keyless chucks
> I still trim out with a Yankee Screwdriver. The battery never goes down in it.


Oh my god I hate those yankee screwdrivers. Offset screwdrivers are all I use on a final. No need usually for a power tool or battery drill.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I also do not like keyless chucks


Wow I love keyless chucks. How could you not? Granted ours our fixed for us whenever needed... but even on my personal drill I love it.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

paulcanada said:


> Wow I love keyless chucks. How could you not? Granted ours our fixed for us whenever needed... but even on my personal drill I love it.


cause he likes to do it the "old" "slow" way.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

76nemo said:


> What do you fella's favor for cordless right angle drills?


 

18v Milwaukee is the the one I favor most, just need to keep the bits sharp.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Wow. I bet those things suck some serious battery.


 
Depends on what your drilling and how new/sharp the bit is.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> 18v Milwaukee is the the one I favor most, just need to keep the bits sharp.


RT angle cordless drills are one more thing that Dewalt has never done right. They still don’t even offer a 1/2" model. 
I’ve had their 18V RAD for a few years and as far as I’m concerned it was a POS right out of the box. 
The first thing I had to do to make it usable was spend another $55.00 and get a decent 1/2" all metal keyless chuck replace the almost useless 3/8" chuck that comes with it.
Sure, it does have it’s good points, but it seems like it’s made more for cabinet makers than use in for trades, as far as I’m concerned anyway.
Last summer I was using it to drill some #12 X 1" Tek screws into the undercarriage of an RV when the drill bound up, flexed and cracked the case right where the battery slips in. I had to replace both halves of the case and the decals, so now it has a different serial number than before. Luckily not that expensive of a repair to do myself.

Even now with their 36V battery capabilities, Dewalt is still sitting on their hands when it comes to making a decent 1/2" cordless RAD similar to what Milwaukee has had for years.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

76nemo said:


> What do you fella's favor for cordless right angle drills?


I don't think there is anything right now that is better than a Makita 18 volt lithium ion right angle drill. It is only 2.5" from tip of chuck to the back of head! It has very good power and is a beast when paired with the Milwaukee stubby spade bit set. It can drill right at the pitch of the roof in an attic. I also have a corded version as well as a more heavy duty Milwaukee corded right angle drill.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Forgive me for being old fashon but I do not use battery operated tools. I have too much bad luck with them. If I need to drill 3 holes the drill will die after the second hole and the other battery will not be charged. At work we have a battery crimper and cutter about $3000.00 each they gather dust bacause they are not reliable.
> I also do not like keyless chucks
> I still trim out with a Yankee Screwdriver. The battery never goes down in it.


Gotta love them Yankee's, mine goes wherever I work for this very reason.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Ecopat said:


> Gotta love them Yankee's, mine goes wherever I work for this very reason.


no actually I hate them. Why get grease on your fingers and all over the plates and worse yet the painted walls when you can use an offset screwdriver.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

A well taken care of Yankee screwdriver will not have grease all over it.If it does someone does not know how to take care of their tools.
I have the only Yankee screwdriver I ever bought. Used it faithfully till I moved to the "dark-side" (inspector). The newer guys would laugh and shake their head, but I kept up with them and their drills and I laughed when the batteries died or someone shut off the circuit with the chargers on it.
Oh I bought mine 26 years ago and it still works great.
Still uses the original "battery" too :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> A well taken care of Yankee screwdriver will not have grease all over it.


I don't even have to take care of my offset screwdriver. No oil or grease necessary to keep it working, and no grease getting on my fingers and then the plate and then the walls. It's far better than a yankee. Those things are as gay as it gets.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

what is a yankee screwdriver?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

paulcanada said:


> what is a yankee screwdriver?


it's a horrible piece of crap


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

paulcanada said:


> what is a yankee screwdriver?


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

THEY call it a jiffy south of the mason dixon line.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

cmec said:


> THEY call it a jiffy south of the mason dixon line.


I'm in Maryland.Below the Maso-Dixon. Never heard it referred to as a Jiffy. Maybe even farther south Virginia?


Gay? You think a tool that has serious engineering behind it, ratcheting action, locks in ratchet or not, is Gay compared to that cute little twisty screwdriver you use? :whistling2:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> I'm in Maryland.Below the Maso-Dixon. Never heard it referred to as a Jiffy. Maybe even farther south Virginia?


Same here in VA, it's called a yankee. I've never heard of a jiffy.




manchestersparky said:


> Gay? You think a tool that has serious engineering behind it, ratcheting action, locks in ratchet or not, is Gay compared to that cute little twisty screwdriver you use? :whistling2:


No, I don't think it's gay...............I know it's gay! 
I already said like twice in this thread why it's gay or if you prefer a different term, lame or inadequate. It gets grease or oil on the fingers and before youknow it on the wall if you arent' careful. With an offset screwdriver (nicknamed whirlybird) I can install devices faster than someone can with a yankee, and I don't have this oblong contraption to carry around in a tool belt or pocket or whatever and I don't have to worry about getting grease on the walls. Bottom line.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i got a klein " yankee " out in the garage, somewhere. have'nt used it for at least 15 yrs. dont plan on using it neither. obosolete in todays world. :no: but, i dont remember the grease part. seemed to be the thing to use at the time.


----------

